# Show me a baby :)



## donnarobinson

Here is Cruz 5 weeks on Tuesday 

Show me some babies :) 

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/8FADA939-1A3C-413A-A698-BD00BF991FC8_zpstnltux4u.jpg

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/C72FD603-D193-4359-927F-392E3210EDCC_zpsx5rpjt0u.jpg

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/14CF5D9E-FD9A-4237-A42A-420F44F70942_zpsjtygfqtf.jpg


----------



## maria43

My babies aren't babies anymore but I love your sons name! I have a Cruz too. He's 3 now, here he is at 1 month old


----------



## jessmke

This is Isla's passport photo at 5 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## jessmke

And chillin in her bumbo at 9 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## donnarobinson

maria43 said:


> My babies aren't babies anymore but I love your sons name! I have a Cruz too. He's 3 now, here he is at 1 month old

Aww we have great taste lol he is gorgeous ! 
Congratulations on ur pregnancy X x


----------



## donnarobinson

jessmke said:


> And chillin in her bumbo at 9 weeks.


Aww she's getting big! She's gorgeous Hun x


----------



## mara16jade

Not quite a baby anymore...but he'll always be my baby.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/PhotoGrid_1455409233954_zpsg2g6nstf.jpg


----------



## Willow82

Here's Freya. She's 11 weeks old tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 9


----------



## happynewmom1

Oh my goodness! Such cute babies!! Here's our sweet 2 week old baby girl :)
 



Attached Files:







0214161831-1.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww all babies are beautiful! And they will always be our babies no matter what age X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Here is James <3

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/69ABE3B5-779D-47FB-AAFB-2D99053F382D.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/8253F245-C2FA-4151-B7EA-BDB5CA0AA8D8.jpg

My two babies together <3
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/5D527469-16ED-438C-97DC-AF2A5B25F84D_1.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

There beautiful &#10084;&#65039;X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks hun :)


----------



## lewood88

Here's my little happy chappy Corey 8 weeks old today :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## winterbabies3

Baby girls first holiday=)
 



Attached Files:







20160214_075544~2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LittleLala

Here is a pic of my baby boy from Valentine's Day when he turned 6 months old :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 22


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful babies x


----------



## SarahBear

Leo won't be a baby for much longer! His birthday is in March.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww goes so gorgeous ! They grow far to quick X I have a March 14 baby can't believe he's two soon X


----------



## embeth

Here's Isabelle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F169F402-7DC8-46CD-86FF-59B8B2413CFA.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/5ED3AED6-8FAD-4F02-BDED-6DCD75F01E40.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

He's adorable bev x


----------



## BethMaassen

Awww! SO many adorable babies! Donna, Cruz is absolutely precious!!! 
Here is Moira : 

Taken today at 8weeks old: 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_0012_zpso1e7zkws.jpg
And this was taken 10days ago when she was 6weeks:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/P1100771_zps6emeickz.jpg

She has really bad Baby acne :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww she's beautiful Hun Cruz has got it aswell chick X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has baby acne too. It tends to come and go. Some days it's barely there and other days he's covered in it!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

All these babies are making me even more broody!! Gorgeous little ones:flower:


----------



## BethMaassen

donnarobinson said:


> Aww she's beautiful Hun Cruz has got it aswell chick X




Bevziibubble said:


> James has baby acne too. It tends to come and go. Some days it's barely there and other days he's covered in it!

Thanks Donna!

I feel bad because she has it :( She had clear skin for her first two weeks. I just hope it goes away soon. Some days are worse than others, like with James. 
Athiliya had it from day one, and it went completely away around 3 months.


----------



## KBCupcake

All these gorgeous babies!!! AH! :)

https://i.imgur.com/KUa5iJV.png

Here is my Inara about to do some baby yoga. She's about 6 months now.


----------



## lau86

This was about a minute before she puked all down herself!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sethsmummy

heres a photo of each of mine from when they were around two weeks old

ds1
https://i64.tinypic.com/142zi9v.jpg

ds2
https://i67.tinypic.com/k1rity.jpg

and ds3 (also my favourite picture of him because this was the day we knew hed be ok. the first time he opened his eyes after being on life support for 4 days)
https://i67.tinypic.com/16iywbc.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

Sethsmummy that would be my favorite picture too!!

Here's another of dd=p does anyone else have a hard time not "eating" their babies?! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160217_110135~2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









20160218_092114-1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/DD671411-7062-4F1D-BDED-BC53145F8892.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> Sethsmummy that would be my favorite picture too!!
> 
> Here's another of dd=p does anyone else have a hard time not "eating" their babies?! :haha:

:haha: Me. I could just eat them up.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Me too! :haha:


----------



## BethMaassen

OOOH - 
Here is Athiliya (DD1) at 1month exactly - May 7th 2014
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/P1050170_zps9optyohl.jpg
Here is Moira (DD2) at 1month exactly - January 23rd 2016
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/P1100419_zpspapntgqk.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww they look so alike!


----------



## BethMaassen

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww they look so alike!

They really do. No one in my family, aside for myself notices it.


----------



## SarahBear

Almost not a baby:

https://www.facebook.com/sarahbearah333/posts/581513213646


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F5A1522C-AE84-4A5F-9D55-44FE6CA143F2.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

glad I'm not the only one!! Beth your girls are gorgeous and bev his smile is the cutest =p


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> glad I'm not the only one!! Beth your girls are gorgeous and bev his smile is the cutest =p

Little Kenzley is super adorable.


----------



## sethsmummy

these babies are all so gorgeous! I could just fill this whole place up with cute baby photos.. im a bit of a snap happy mummy :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/FBB634AC-FFE9-4A32-A4EB-6935ECFA9527.jpg


----------



## Eleanor ace

Baby Isobel a couple of weeks ago at 4.5 months old :cloud9:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Benjamin Robert at 6 weeks old. He's such a happy boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160217_055744.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BethMaassen

So adorable Mushy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Gorgeous babies x

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/96C137BF-EBD6-48B1-AC26-67679C29C9DE_zps8viils1r.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/12846C59-067E-4924-A420-70493C31D79A_zpsircrc7aa.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/995A96C7-F88D-4EB2-B7F4-76CD138CA73B.jpg


----------



## lewood88

Corey 9 weeks old he's getting so big now xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lewood88

Bevziibubble said:


> https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/FBB634AC-FFE9-4A32-A4EB-6935ECFA9527.jpg[/QUOTE
> 
> Bev I love that top on ur little man :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_74.jpeg

My little fuzz ball at 12 days old yesterday after her first bath :cloud9:


----------



## LittleLala

Oh my gosh look at all of her hair!! <3


----------



## 3chords

Here is my little Henry, just 3 days shy of 4 months.


----------



## winterbabies3

Look at those blue eyes!!!


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> Sethsmummy that would be my favorite picture too!!
> 
> Here's another of dd=p does anyone else have a hard time not "eating" their babies?! :haha:

I just realized! Athiliya has the same sleeper pajamas only in a much larger size!!
 



Attached Files:







859374_10207011407877022_1679157396866607726_o.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/FD1A2976-6560-49A5-914A-C9D84153F6BE_zpsjnylzggt.jpg 

He has poorly eczema x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Cruz. Hope it's not too uncomfortable for him xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Guess who got decorated by his big sister 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D5E3F86A-BC15-46FC-B35B-42A47FC7FA32.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/814B88E6-2572-4442-970C-80AD7B13FB09.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

BethMaassen said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> Sethsmummy that would be my favorite picture too!!
> 
> Here's another of dd=p does anyone else have a hard time not "eating" their babies?! :haha:
> 
> I just realized! Athiliya has the same sleeper pajamas only in a much larger size!!Click to expand...

Haha I was looking at ur pic before your response and thinking she has the same jammies!


----------



## winterbabies3

My lil sweet pea outgrew her newborn clothes...sad moment:cry:
 



Attached Files:







20160226_213719-1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## highhopes19

Aw I haven't posted in ages or been online all these new babies so cute!!!:cloud9:

Daisy is 5 months old tomorrow time is flying by! Her hair is getting so so long if I don't clip it back it gets in her eyes lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BethMaassen

Donna - poor Cruz :( I hope it does not bother him too much. 

Bev - So Cute! Reminds me of when Athiliya put fries on Moira's head.

Winter - I know the feeling. Moira outgrew her newborn stuff a couple weeks ago :( There is so many cute newborn things we have too. 

Highhopes - Daisy is an absolute doll!


----------



## happynewmom1

Donna your baby is adorable! Such a cute grin! I can't wait for Aliya to start with the toothless grins :) 

Winter I'm with you.. Aliya has grown out of hers too.. Is so sad how quickly they grow! 

Here is baby girl today :)
 



Attached Files:







0227161459-1.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 14









0227161458d-1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B2A35F8C-734F-4DFF-B6A9-B8AC8C657948.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/ACB3382C-FC73-4AD1-A6ED-76CAB39B77DF.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

Haha bev your son looks so impressed.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Littlest baby giving me the eyeballs 
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_78.jpeg

And both my baby's :cloud9: 
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_77.jpeg


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful babies x


----------



## jessmke

My baby on her first vacation in Mexico at 10 weeks old!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2597.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2609.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BethMaassen

Sleeping off her 2 month check-up vaccines. Mint green is so her color!
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_0381_zpsnggcq2oo.jpg


----------



## rwhite

What beautiful babies you all have <3

This is Clementine :)
 



Attached Files:







timg_1695.jpg
File size: 228.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bevziibubble

Chilling out <3

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/A46F5315-9BF7-4607-8E81-4E642252394B.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him I'm trying to get that bouncer for cruz Chad loved his one X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think we got it off Amazon :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

2 months old :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/CF3E458B-551C-45F9-927E-761863CF780C.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/7C05D310-4BED-4BC6-A3A1-1C025B647F7E.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

Baby girls first smile=p
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-07-07-35-47-1~2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## minties

This thread makes me so excited to be pregnant! Beautiful babies everyone.


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/FD8B3B47-E657-4818-B574-F80367E23401_zps80nuinpu.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/CF068407-A02F-4EF5-B461-C42630FC487D_zpseffdsxjl.jpg

8 weeks old X


----------



## BethMaassen

He is so cute!!!


----------



## BethMaassen

Both of my girls yesterday. 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/12809528_1011910718879149_4457240196733437318_n_zpshg5cauks.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww look at them &#128525; Beautiful girls X thanks Hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/255926F6-D4DF-4EA1-9788-768B6FF970CB.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww Bev he's got so big little cutie X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/2B9A7A2D-C47C-4DE4-892E-4FA3C41C14FC_zpsi4vmsspb.jpg


----------



## lewood88

Beautiful babies girls xx

Here is Corey 3 months old :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Managed to catch a smile :cloud9: 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/Mobile%20Uploads/image_18.jpeg
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/Mobile%20Uploads/image_17.jpeg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Asleep at the park this morning <3

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/CD44B625-4E55-4167-8389-C227D238257A.jpg


----------



## embeth

You all have beautiful babies! 

Isabelle is 2 months today &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13


----------



## embeth

&#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww happy two months Isabelle! She's beautiful <3


----------



## BethMaassen

I love coming here and staring at all the adorable babies!

Here is Moira, I took this on the 23rd - 3 month photos

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_0892_zps3pb3hp10.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww beautiful babies X


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D31492EA-B037-49A8-BD80-744E8A1BC96D.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Smiley baba

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/463702D5-83F0-42DE-8BFC-B81987B66DDF.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him X


----------



## happynewmom1

Awww I love seeing all the babies! So cute!! Here is baby Aliya with big sister Maya :)
 



Attached Files:







0402161606a_HDR-1.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5









0402161606_HDR-1.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









0402161606d_HDR-1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/3D53FF9D-2567-4F38-B32F-94D8BEAB8961.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/EF522F45-F7E6-4955-B683-53902BCB6F53.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_1086_zpsd8mjhhkc.jpg


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hair <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 months old 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/C948E1D7-8B1F-4CB2-9D67-0FEC2EA1EC66.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/8173A306-3367-42B0-9154-705F59F33366.jpg


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Happy baba <3

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_112.jpeg


----------



## happynewmom1

So cute, rainbow!! 


Here's baby girl :)
 



Attached Files:







0418160937-1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









0418160936-1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Natasha2605

One week tomorrow 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/25F97D27-2815-49ED-90D4-27602DC80BA6_zpsju4thtlc.jpg


----------



## hlynne

Congratulations Natasha! What a sweet, precious little face!


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/5AF15AA8-177D-4A7E-880C-960B29CEBADC.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F9D08C24-71FB-48B3-A389-63AA26BDF019.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

Moira is 4 months today! How time flies! 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_1834_zps0gycydl8.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/62b30281-6f43-44b2-b7fd-3dd84d2e5999_zps8ukhljie.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

Such gorgeous babies! 

Little miss Esme :) sleeping beauty


----------



## shellideaks

My chunk :)

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160423_175710_zpsbc4ma5h6.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

<3<3<3<3<3<3
They are all so adorable!!


----------



## keepinitreal1

I could look at babies all day :cloud9:

Here is our little man, 3 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Cutie pies. X


----------



## EmmyReece

Olivia earlier this week :cloud9: she pulls some seriously funny faces :haha:
 



Attached Files:







serious.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F9D08C24-71FB-48B3-A389-63AA26BDF019.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

We're back!! Everyone's babies look gorgeous and getting so big !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160424_175511.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hazzabeanie

My Peggy-rose 11 days old xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz 16 weeks old X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dani_tinks

3 weeks old


----------



## Bevziibubble

Enjoying being outside 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/22AB0C24-B66C-4957-A314-65511E5F837C.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/684A158C-7432-4F8F-A990-4E05ABB566A2.jpg


----------



## JumpingIn

Zach endorsing the perfect prep!
 



Attached Files:







perfectprep.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Natasha2605

Beautiful babies :cloud9:

My girl this morning :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/030B50AD-2FEF-47A8-B30A-3E4990CFA040_zpsyxr8onzs.jpg


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My blue eyed girl 12 weeks old:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lau86

Having a snooze, hubby came home from work and was laughing because Frankie Boyle had come on the tv whilst I was putting some washing out And was doing his usual rude thing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bevziibubble

At the park

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/80426463-27D1-4949-8A76-8939E85BE418.jpg


----------



## embeth

Babies are all so cute I love looking at everyone's pics x

Here's my little chunky beauty.. 15 weeks Monday!&#128512;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

4 months old today 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B6A254E4-9129-4CEF-9FB1-8E85EFF4EAD1.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

1 month old <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Love these pics X


----------



## embeth

Such cute babies everyone has!

This is Isabelle with her new headband &#128521;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/4D495ED2-49A7-4F41-8B73-26443593E65B.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/518AE1FB-1F0C-415B-8C97-7984355C1B2B.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

All the cute babies <3 
My chunk practicing sitting. 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_2656_zpsvwt0h9jm.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/AC09CEEE-27D1-46A6-95CE-83BF0F4986DB_zpsyx0xwk9t.jpg

My boys

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/9CBC86A2-F620-4499-B7AB-2E71E7E2045F_zpsfd12iokg.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/505EE0D4-C727-45B5-8461-58CFA9D3A410.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

I can not believe my little snowflake is already 5 months old! WHere did the time go?
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_2860_zps2gsq69tz.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

My almost 15 week old Elijah with his big brother Christopher 3.5 years. and then happy Eli after a bath.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5367.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









DSCF5374.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF5420.JPG
File size: 271.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F47D187C-B718-4430-95D8-D9726DA94F53.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

Ooh I wanna join! Not sure how I never saw this thread before. 

First hot day of the season yesterday so we took a walk along the river and decided some piggies needed a dip! She wasn't terribly impressed. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpshppow8v5.png


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful babies X


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/07FEADBD-91B9-4D7C-8FCF-3C453D22AD4E.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/86016DC8-F79D-4B6A-8703-2D370CCB6A52.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpshalrpho8.jpeg


----------



## Tegans Mama

:) this is our 7 year old daughter Tegan and our rainbow baby Peyton who is 10 days old in this picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dani_tinks

^ Absolutely gorgeous!

Esme at six weeks old


----------



## KylasBaby

10 months old today :cry:

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmowpoxna.png


----------



## EmmyReece

little smiler :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







13346750_10154272761873336_8898059086059504149_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KylasBaby

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszvhyp42y.jpeg


----------



## EmmyReece




----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F3820E69-8384-4234-A7B4-E01B46F8DCFD.jpg


----------



## lewood88

Corey and his new walker off nan and granddad :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww he's so big now cutie X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Gone so blonde!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/A94F1C7D-DCA1-4FCB-A314-E1E890AD7850.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_3102_zpsxjkdewxm.jpg
This was taken the other night after my sister gave me this toy for Moira. Athiliya enjoys it too.


----------



## BethMaassen

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_3339_zps0xralsot.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/7D5F6413-9604-4B0E-8D47-41327BA9C7F0.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

Girls best friend
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5ba02ztf.jpeg


----------



## Bevziibubble

5 months old

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D4CACB5E-AF9F-45FF-AE13-B827BD5E7AE3.jpg


----------



## keepinitreal1

I spend too much time in this thread :happydance::happydance:

He was really unsure about some flowers here (7 weeks)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My cheeky little monkey 
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_160.jpeg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/9F74E43D-43A5-485A-93F7-75B363723806.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

6 months old!

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_3772_zpsdy3jx24z.jpg


----------



## 1505768LP

A place to share pictures of my LO's that won't drive my FB friends nuts?! Genius ;) 
This is our newest addition at almost 2 weeks


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww so cute xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Adorable! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160622_212744_zpsjemsmijl.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sweet, Angel! 



James went swimming for the first time today

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B3D85F09-30AC-4341-A6F6-253241847D8B.jpg


----------



## lau86

Lovely babies! Here's my gal at nearly 7 months
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/60ABC31E-4138-4D10-81F4-9B51394827DF.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

There gorgeous Bev X


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160701_111138_zpsoxdqkngm.jpg


----------



## minties

Lol Bev, Holly has gone all Silence of the Lambs there! That is such a great picture. 

Little Juniper is so so so cuuute Angel. I feel so clucky looking at this thread.


----------



## embeth

I love this thread all beautiful babies!!

Here's Isabelle at 5&1/2 months !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## embeth

And one with her three big brothers!!


----------



## embeth

Try again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dani_tinks

Aww! Gorgeous photos embeth

Esme (11 weeks old) in the back of our car before a walk this weekend, clearly finding us or the situation hilarious!


----------



## gingajewel

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z443/Gail_Hannam/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/F406D795-0DF9-4C90-ACAF-950996B3C88D_zps2zbxyms5.jpg

Sorry if this pic is massive! This is Isla at eight weeks and three days just seeing daddy after work &#128516;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww beautiful!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160705_115147_zpsvlksfatz.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Feeding himself mashed potatoes. What a mess!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/9BA33284-AD94-4AC2-8A7D-560FADA7EC11.jpg


----------



## jessmke

Here is Isla drinking out of an open cup all by herself!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jessmke

And one of Isla doing her morning yoga.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

6 months old today

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/62EF5A12-896D-40AC-A202-A309B2180D33.jpg


----------



## embeth

What a cutie happy 6 months James &#128521;

Here is Isabelle getting better at sitting up!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bevziibubble

First time on a swing

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/7A425855-F77B-4FEB-8B8F-90578460ADBE.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMGP0631_zpsi0wo241r.jpg


----------



## AndiTTC

So many cuties!

Here's my Logi Bear! Considering that he cannot keep anything out of his mouth at the moment, I think that he may be getting his first tooth soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5637.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gingajewel

My little lady, ten weeks old today &#128512; 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z443/Gail_Hannam/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/92C3A999-3191-41C5-BF52-A039FDF64003_zpsmbwrwmsn.jpg


----------



## embeth

Isabelle standing &#128512;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/E5D42103-5166-47C9-AAFA-A4B6E8836751.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/1534A3D0-8596-4789-B19F-86000446A80D.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_4342_zpsq8kfavtl.jpg

Working on sitting!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMGP0875_zpsu3tlf88u.jpg


----------



## gingajewel

Watching the puppet show at baby group &#128512;

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z443/Gail_Hannam/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/794A4BB7-B756-41DF-988E-730C5AC82D26_zpsb7yc1zcp.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Paddling pool today with big sister https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/87EF2A70-6AD7-4E27-83B0-D889BC6CDEA2.jpg


----------



## minties

Look at Holly's hair, it's so long! James and Holly look just like their dad. What happy beautiful children.


----------



## embeth

Fun in the kids section of ikea!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## minties

Baby Emma! 7lbs 8oz and a bit of a rocky start. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/5ED05506-BAAB-402A-B59E-FB1D8AACE087.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/78F19704-3541-4F9C-94B5-E82730A4A31F.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/5B7190F4-A282-41A5-A2F4-DEC2F99A9181.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

minties said:


> Baby Emma! 7lbs 8oz and a bit of a rocky start.
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/5ED05506-BAAB-402A-B59E-FB1D8AACE087.jpg
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/78F19704-3541-4F9C-94B5-E82730A4A31F.jpg
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/5B7190F4-A282-41A5-A2F4-DEC2F99A9181.jpg

Awww! Poor baby! I hope she is doing better soon! So so sweet!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Minties! Congratulations!! She's beautiful :) I hope she's doing ok now?


----------



## minties

Thanks very much ladies! Yes much better now, she aspirated some fluid during the c-section and my uterus had ruptured before the surgery (unbeknown to everyone!) so her placenta was bleeding into my abdomen, actually lucky I had a c-section and it had been rought forward a day also due to a booking error. She is just being weaned off a glucose drip before she can room in with me.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh minties she is beautiful!!! Huge congratulations on beautiful Emma! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So glad you're both ok! :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh wow. That sounds scary! I am so glad the both of you are alright!


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful glad your both ok X


----------



## dani_tinks

Oh bless her, congratulations Minties, she's beautiful. I'm glad you're both ok x


----------



## dani_tinks

Esme is starting to get baby rolls, and loves to sit up with support :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Summer fun :)

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160722_152847_zpsy9oxcssn.jpg


----------



## gingajewel

Congratulations Minties, love the name Emma &#128512;


----------



## lau86

Congrats Minties!


----------



## AngelUK

Huge congratulations on Emma Minties! She is adorable!
I am sorry you had complications though. I hope Emma can come in with you very soon :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

7 months today! 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_4598_zpsogl6fyxn.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 7 months Moira! Beautiful pic!


----------



## EmmyReece

Wearing her little outfit from m&s. Before she promptly did a massive poo explosion up her back :haha:
 



Attached Files:







13700171_10154404232558336_5224325335113443272_n.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160723_124233_zpsghlcy731.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/4249DBB4-073C-4338-932A-AFC9E8C5A507.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

So many cute babies!

Another from Moira's 7 month shoot yesterday. I am really proud of these shots.

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_4621_zpslizxycni.jpg


----------



## minties

Fantastic picture Beth!

Sooo cuuute everyone, James is so happy like Holly, Juniper has heaps of hair and she's changed so much already.

Emma and I have been having lots of snuggles at home. She has obviously been scratching her face a lot!


https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/A64E7823-FA68-4837-A292-01D3DED5F48D.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/BE26B429-1404-418B-A531-7FFF728843C9_zpst16qlkko.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/1CE3EBC2-2286-4F87-82E2-C61ED7DF79AB_zpskdowmiwi.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/9778DE4A-03CF-4EB0-9002-7C0241F9C662_zpsoxvk20mh.jpg

Cruz 6 months old.


----------



## embeth

He's so handsome Donna! Cutie xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/03020A69-BCAB-4197-A756-DA154D1E72A5.jpg


----------



## minties

I love all the faces Emma pulls while she's asleep, so cute. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/B8D2978E-41DC-480D-B38E-32E5C4995650.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/636D76A0-D2AE-4857-9DD6-B94F32003FF7.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/72628D0B-1257-4F86-9D29-6146F16A0FDB.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/21645662-ECAC-4BA1-952E-76E2C7C6D877.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Emma is so beautiful Minties! She looks so content and her skin is so clear! She looks older and less 'newborny' than my blotchy 6 week old!:haha:


----------



## minties

I think it's just the dreadful camera on my phone, she's covered in blotches and scratches and bits of yucky skin where she had a feeding tube glued to her face etc.


----------



## karlilay

Minties she is gorgeous. Congratulations :)

Thought i'd introduce Poppy, i didn't know this thread existed :)


----------



## AngelUK

Minties she really is adorable :D


----------



## minties

Thanks!

Aww I love the name Poppy, and she's beautiful!

Emma is an official real person today, her birth cert just arrived. 

Here she is saying what she thinks of her name;

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_0969.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Emma is beautiful! How are Thomas and Sophie doing with her? 



At the beach today 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/91EE1E81-389F-4529-A694-057F98947FA0.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

Esme at 15 weeks old


----------



## AngelofTroy

Smiler! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160729_144828_zpss0mlxv8k.jpg


----------



## minties

Aww I can't wait for proper smiles! Emma smiles and chuckles in her sleep but the first proper smile is such a huge reward. 

Bev, Thomas and Sophie just ignore Emma for the most part. Sophie will stroke her head sometimes, that's about it. To be fair all se does is sleep so she's pretty boring!

Speaking of sleeping...

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1025.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Emma is so gorgeous! Minties you are lucky T and S ignore her, as Micah's "cuddles" are probably the biggest cause of stress in poor Juniper's life! Her little face just crumples when he gets close! :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly enjoys squishing James too!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh wow a whole thread of cute ! I will join in =) 
This is baby Alice =) a month old tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1470044818885.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so tiny and beautiful!


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh my gosh! Emma, Poppy, and Alice are all so very precious!


----------



## karlilay




----------



## minties

AWWWW! Poppy is perfection! She's so well dressed too. What a beautiful baby.


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B865A3A3-33B9-43F4-AE99-CA62DDF9A463.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ahh look at Poppy's smile!!

And gorgeous James looking more like Holly every day! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160803_165810_zpse3pa5rod.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

aww wow! Look at that smile. Cheeky fella! :) 

Angel- like butter wouldn't melt eh ?! :) 
I can't wait for Alice to smile. I suppose it could be any time now, or ages still!? aaaa


----------



## AngelofTroy

It could be any day Rhi! Juni was nearly 6 weeks but my son was 1 month exactly! 

Here's one more photo, wearing a dress my mum made :cloud9:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160804_144924_zps6c1tvit9.jpg


----------



## gingajewel

https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q370/gaihannam/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/A0961B72-4AF3-4359-A279-E5980CC23B95_zpseywp9xdr.jpg

Isla 13 weeks &#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

James was christened today :)
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D967A0CF-79CD-4A0B-AA7F-C660CF5778FB.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

7 months old today :)
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/CE8FEB08-E2C4-4E17-91B9-9D468FEE0B01.jpg


----------



## minties

Do all British people Christen their children or is it a religious ceremony? I've never seen/been to one before. He's 7 months old?! Wow James you grew up so fast! Handsome wee man he is. Love his smile. 

This is Emma reluctantly being woken up and having her nappy changed. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1074.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1077.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1084.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1087.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1131.jpg

Milk drunk smile!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is a religious thing but a lot of people seem to do it here. 


Emma is beautiful! Sophie's hair has got so long now <3


----------



## AngelUK

What a sweetie! <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

What gorgeous girls Minties, Sophie looks so grown up!


----------



## Shezza84uk

My 8 month old cheeky twins
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Aww wow so cute! Double trouble haha =)


----------



## Bevziibubble

James 'begging for food' again! As soon as he sees someone with a spoon he climbs up and starts panting crazily with his mouth wide open ready! :rofl:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B44E9321-076F-49C9-8DF1-A96A267D8432.jpg


----------



## embeth

Aww that's so cute bev!!


----------



## dani_tinks

So cute!!

Esme is 4 months old today <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

Baby pushups :haha: 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160812_204344_zpstdtaqwcr.jpg

Playtime

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160812_141255_zpsg5ug3ies.jpg

Sibling cheekiness

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160812_154430_259_zps9bc6gqmm.jpg


----------



## minties

Oh gosh Juniper is so adorable! She changes so much week to week.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Such gorgeous babies :cloud9: 

Here's my little Daisy boo yesterday on her half birthday (6 months old!) where does the time go! 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_188.jpeg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful! OMG I cannot believe she's 6 months already!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I know Bev it's so scary isn't it:shock: I'd forgotten how quickly they grow up :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful babies X


----------



## dani_tinks

Beautiful Daisy! Cannot believe she's 6 months old!! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/577109D0-715F-4845-B770-611E0F266DCE_1.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

aw Bev that is just too cute for words!


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/ACC02734-3ACD-4EA8-8416-B71F3C890209.jpg


----------



## embeth

Wow bev what a clever boy!!


----------



## themisfit

Little Raven. My sisters bought her her first pair of shoes. She was not happy about it lol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







raven2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless her! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/3B868706-97E8-4046-BC8F-C69681204B6D_zpsi7uymnyw.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/1818AB32-890C-4E91-B007-DAED18B3E5F9_zps4lgspd7h.jpg
Here is Cruz 7& half months old X


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute! He's growing up so quickly <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun ino he really is :( thank you I think so but I'm biased lol X


----------



## Mrs. MB

Donna - He is so very cute!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Bev - I remember seeing your pregnancy ticker :) it's incredible that he is already seven months! Where does the time go? He's precious!

Misfit - I love those shoes now. Great picture. My babe doesn't like clothes period so I can only imagine if I tried shoes!


----------



## embeth

Aww Donna he is lovely such a cutie xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls X


----------



## AngelofTroy

Our little Juni bug

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160830_163953_zps05qhoomn.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160831_094722_zpsxhw5atlo.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sleeping beauty :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/DE41905E-57BA-4359-8FD5-B867B4E24F74.jpg


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Breakfast time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

8 months old

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/1AF684C7-B4F2-4981-8FBA-126D0EA2029B.jpg


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_206.jpeg

Our little Daisy boo, 7 months old today :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160903_120441_zpsvp3ppcuw.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

My sweet little Ava :cloud9:. One week old tomorrow (35 weeks gestation).
 



Attached Files:







5712.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dani_tinks

Pickle


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/6B128285-F70D-4780-A408-247CEAD7C201.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

My sweet Ava again :cloud9:
She is getting discharged from the NICU tomorrow!!! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1473868685299.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## minties

Aww yay kiwiberry! Emma was in the SCBU and I remember how thrilled I was when she was released and I finally felt like I had my baby all to myself. 

Ava is adorable! She's longer at birth than Emma who was born a day before 39 weeks, I have stumpy kids lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Minties, thanks hun! Yeah she is definitely going to be tall like her Daddy :cloud9:. Modeling career maybe?? :haha:


----------



## minties

With that pretty face, for sure! 

Here's Emma feeling a little unsure about a hanging toy, and trying on a new nappy cover today. Can't believe she's 8 weeks old already. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/FFDA04D3-5ABA-41F7-88AD-455ECB6E5F28.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/D373C757-518B-4840-8FD2-65C16EA29DE7.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awwwww so cute :cloud9: and look at those cheeks <3.


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/90DF83D4-9AA6-424D-AFCC-95BBD5C45DF6.jpg


----------



## minties

Batting at a toy:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1327.jpg


Smiling at Sophie:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1336.jpg

Tummy time:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1341.jpg

Emma's eyes are starting to go brown now, from the side it can see all the tan streaks coming in.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Emma is so adorable!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Goblin King, Goblin King...

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160918_210640_zpseotqaqf5.jpg


----------



## minties

Lol! That is a fantastic sleep suit, love the caption. She's beautiful.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Smiling at big sister :cloud9:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_221.jpeg


----------



## minties

What a wee sweetheart Rainbowdrop, I love what she is wearing too. Aaawww!

These days Emma's arms and legs are always going a million miles an hour! And I swear she isn't always in her swing, just while I cook dinner. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1428.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh my gosh! It's been a while since I popped in! 
AngelofTroy. That is amazing! 
Moira has this little outfit with striped bottoms. The first day I put her in it I walked around singing "Magic Dance" all day. What made it twice as awesome, she has a white owl, which I have named Bowie. 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/20160828_233334_zpshaucwbks.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/DC41C861-11A0-4102-932D-C5646B84F65C.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

At swimming - he wasn't so happy once we got into the water!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/4DFB7233-B455-4514-943F-068B2D46D4FA.jpg


----------



## gingajewel

My little chunky monkey at baby group, 4 and a half months old and about twenty pound!!

https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q370/gaihannam/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-09/76A03EA7-A3E0-40F8-B544-426747225EB4_zpsjfw0qg6i.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aww what a cutie wee chunk!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My cheeky little girl :cloud9:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160920_115419_zpsyayxn4im.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160923_125442_zpsowbldbhw.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/1670442B-3009-4A50-9CD4-0E1854833197.jpg


----------



## Emsabub

This is my little monkey chops Ava&#128525; 
Now 18 days old!

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/albanie5/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0ywbpcoh.jpeg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/CB6A2F08-2FFF-4578-8639-EE22CFDE6917.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow look at James, I feel like he'll be a toddler in no time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think he will! The time has just flown by!


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's so weird to think James and Juni will be in the same school year!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160925_171427_zps4nafquo1.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, that's so weird!


Awww what a cutie! :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Naw, Ava! 

Awww James and Juniper are such cuties!


Little E today


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/04BB30B5-294C-4DAB-8F54-6330EC43EEAB.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

Such lil cuties ladies :cloud9:.


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/AD443175-DC36-4E7D-AC8E-62FDCA87690E_zpsg9uoljaf.jpg

Here is Cruz 9 months in 10 days x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Adorable!


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161004_123132.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dani we have those acorn vests, Esme looks adorable! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161001_171821_zpsawa9ky5f.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20161002_120902_zpser74ltd3.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

Adorable babies <3 :cloud9:.


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20161007_084214_zpsz6fxkjbz.jpg


----------



## minties

Just some crummy cellphone pictures, but I love how smiley Emma is. She wriggles and gasps with happiness when she sees me and is always smiling. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/38493559-7352-44AE-972D-62A842FA87B6.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/F07B39B6-43A4-48C6-95EE-439312DDFD4F.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DAC72F6D-5EA0-4E1D-A288-2BB985E7EC44.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww beautiful smile!


----------



## Bevziibubble

9 months old today 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/670EA3B9-7F5B-4BC8-9BCB-FEFD936705F6.jpg


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Awww what gorgeous babies you have :cloud9:

Here's my little tinker a couple of weeks ago waaaaay past her bedtime, refusing to sleep and completely taking the mickey out of me :haha:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/image_222.jpeg


----------



## Kiwiberry

You have a beautiful little girl mama!


----------



## Kmx

So in love with her
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161013_184223.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161015_103413.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

He is so adorable Bev, I just love his big blue eyes :cloud9:. Him and Holly look a lot alike.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/IMG_2995.jpg


----------



## minties

James always look so happy Bev! I love his smile.

Aww cute baby ranbowdrop! I like your highchair too.

Here's Emma hanging out with daddy:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1651.jpg~original


Being smiley:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1644.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1642.jpg~original

Helping me sort nappy covers:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1657.jpg~original


----------



## minties

She fell asleep on my bed while I was folding washing.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1701.jpg~original


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she's beautiful :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/KayleighJayne02/IMG_3091.jpg


----------



## KatO79

My Alexander, about 2½ weeks :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute!


----------



## minties

Aww a brand new baby! Congratulations, Alexander is so cute. I love his hair.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya gals! 
Those babies are so adorable! 
Congratulations Kat, he's so handsome!

-----

Moira turned 10 months yesterday, seriously,where did the time go?
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Clipboard01_zpskafhay5t.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 10 months Moira! The time is going so quickly!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20161024_143033_zps0xki6f53.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20161023_151711_zpskmkiltvg.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

Being cheeky


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fast asleep at the park :cloud9:


https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161025_112118.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

Happy I can finally join in &#128522; baby Nellie at 4 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kiwiberry

Loving all of the adorable baby pictures ladies :cloud9:.


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161026_094536.jpg


----------



## minties

James looks adorable! It must be getting cold there. Lovely picture. Did he enjoy the swing?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes the temperature had dropped quite a bit now. 
James loved the swing! :)


----------



## Cupcake9596

This is Eva at 7.5 months :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4335.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dani_tinks

:cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20161028_124308_zpsh5rlfwny.jpg


----------



## minties

Awwww little overalls! Or do you say dungarees over there? My gosh she's such a cutie.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Haha yes we say dungarees, I love them!! I'm always buying 2nd hand ones, I find them so practical until potty training. She has all Micah's old pairs and more!:haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

So very beautiful ladies! :cloud9:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Aww I remember a lot of you from the pregnancy forums, it's fun to see pictures of the little ones growing! Here's one of my goober in the last month, he will be 10 months in 2 days :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161029_151121.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ready for Halloween 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161031_174234.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161102_135731.jpg


----------



## minties

Wow Bev your kids looks just like their dad! That's so cool. 

Emma is getting more amazing with every day that goes by, she's SO happy all the time! I can get her to laugh any time I try, she's just lovely. 


https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/D0916062-634E-45B7-97C8-7359FFEB8165.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/346B7B33-5E85-4769-BBAB-AF348E0784F3.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/8F27F1D6-17EB-42CA-A12A-4E262109C371.jpg


----------



## laughingduck

Emma is adorable! Something about her reminds me a bit of my baby Rowan. He's also the same so easy to get a smile out of :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7538.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laughingduck

I know what it is that reminds me so much of Rowan, the
hands, especially in that first pic! Does she always grasp her hands together and bring them up to her face when she laughs/smiles? Rowan often does and it is so cute.


----------



## twickywabbit

Indie, our little boo baby born on Halloween. :flower:https://i.imgur.com/LzASV4Z.jpg]


----------



## Bevziibubble

At the bonfire fascinated by a glo stick 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161105_202611.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Poppy, 22 weeks old :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Ah cute babies :cloud9:

Freya - nearly 7 months 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/52920D8F-24F6-4D0B-A848-1BBF471408FC_zpscpudxvi4.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ava's first Halloween outfit <3 :cloud9:

Held by her Nanny and Uncle Randy in the first two pics.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1478478145636.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7









FB_IMG_1478478155376.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5









FB_IMG_1478478439532.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

10 months

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161109_093227.jpg


----------



## KatO79

So many cuties!

Thought I'd show a more updated pic of my Alexander at around 1 month old, one with his eyes open:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## minties

This face, oh be still my beating heart! :cloud9:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1969.jpg~original


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Emma is so beautiful! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Finally showing off his very first tooth :cloud9:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161123_142640.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

James started standing up on his own today! 


https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161123_1823500.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Clever James ! Not long till he's off :) chad was walking by now wonder when Cruz will lol 

Here is Cruz 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/23C36E99-C5A3-409F-A4D8-0674EF4BA757_zpsfd81p9yb.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/8FA5799A-29F7-4D60-A3B8-9EC3AE3F2224_zps9cv1ave7.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/755395C7-A36A-4651-9B70-E41778A85E51_zpskybzho2d.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute boys :)


----------



## minties

Wow go James, a tooth and standing by yourself! Both of my kids took their first steps exactly two weeks after fury standing like that, I bet he walks soon. His tooth is so cute and he's quite old to have a first tooth, that's good right? I think it means they are less likely to decay as they've been safe in the gums...or something like that.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it's meant to be less likely to decay as it's been under the gum for longer. Both of mine have been late to get their teeth through!


----------



## minties

&#128522; always a good thing when breastfeeding. Thomas had a good 8/9 teeth by 10 months and knew how to nip me for a laugh on his end!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh yes, haha! Holly never bit me but James is doing it already and thinks it's very entertaining!


----------



## Jessicahide

My Andrew 




And my Isobel





xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

My little Ava burrito <3 :cloud9:.
 



Attached Files:







15203123_422051711517000_8935741313494015193_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful babies :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161129_102553.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20161129_120644_zpsbonslx1l.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Juni is sitting so well ! Lovely pic :) I hope Alice is sitting by xmas so she can interact better.


----------



## Natasha2605

My littlest baby :cloud9:

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/E9127190-B739-4EC7-A928-A778C1C107EE_zps6ml0qcem.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

My little pickle all bundled up from the cold yesterday


----------



## Kiwiberry

Adorable little loves ladies <3.


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161203_171012.jpg


----------



## Jessicahide

Bevziibubble said:


> https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161203_171012.jpg

Haaa, too cute!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## minties

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/307a759e-2d29-45ae-bc1c-b8cf65b252b0.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2055.jpg~original


----------



## Jessicahide

Has some lovely pics taken last weekend xxxxxx


----------



## minties

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2078.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2084.jpg~original


----------



## lilmisscaviar

She will be 4 months old this coming Saturday :)
 



Attached Files:







familypix (2)copy.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 1









smiling (5)copy.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1









gracielove (5).jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3









gracepretty.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









gracielove (3).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161210_155503.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

Bev, he looks so happy it's contagious! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161215_105338.jpg


----------



## Lucasmum

Awww look at that smile 

Edith today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1909.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1911.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## minties

Aww little squish, click cluck! Lovely name. My great grandma was called Edith &#128516;. 

She's beautiful.


----------



## embeth

My little miss at nearly 10/11 months x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1870.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww she's so cute x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz 11 months old 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/6BC8736A-5C8E-4EE0-A51D-93B3B28AA285_zps7l59bbia.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cute babies :cloud9:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Loving all the babies! Really makes me broody ;)

My sleeping beauty turned 4 months on Dec. 17th!
 



Attached Files:







gracie.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute!


----------



## CRWx

Just realised I've never shared in here!

This is my 9.5 month old DD! Don't mind the dungarees that are too short and the pulled up socks- we were about to go out and I was trying to keep her ankles warm :haha:

https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn198/crwxoxx/79832216-2823-47EA-BD9E-23DE2DD42828_zpstmxclhzt.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful girly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161224_144552.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Leaving treats out for Santa 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161224_190838_693.jpg


----------



## CRWx

James looks so done :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

He's so over Christmas! :rofl:


----------



## BethMaassen

My littlest princess turned 1 year yesterday!!!! 

Her and her big sister and cousins:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_6982_zpsbrtljjci.jpg

Playing with the bubbles:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7009_zpsxigmuk7t.jpg

Smash Cake: 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7058_zpsbmidceus.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photos :cloud9:
Happy birthday Moira :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161225_085105.jpg


----------



## cupcake.

Little Mariella's very first christmas. Out first christmas as a family abd i loved every single minute of it &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4703.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Bevziibubble

She is soo beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161226_165808_759.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/B0E0581B-C59A-4F3D-B09C-CEDB56DCED80_zpsje7zweci.jpg

1 in two weeks x


----------



## CRWx

How is Cruz almost 1! :shock:

I remember when you were pregnant Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh ino Hun ! It's literally flew by this year has! Can't believe my last baby is so big! I hope your well x


----------



## embeth

Isabelle 11 months!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2206.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## embeth

Isabelle 11 months!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James had his first ride on the teacups :cloud9:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/20161228_1128030.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20161231-WA0012.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170103_145118_732.jpg


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww he is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you:D


----------



## Lucasmum

This morning waiting for the car to fail its MOT :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2247.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute! <3


----------



## dani_tinks




----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170107_112958_843.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

1 year old today <3

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170109_083836.jpg


----------



## happynewmom1

Bevziibubble said:


> 1 year old today <3
> 
> https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170109_083836.jpg

Awwwww happy birthday, James! He is adorable!!


----------



## CRWx

.


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20170111_134352_zpsh7c5xnjr.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she has grown so much :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Just a few random mobile phone pictures 

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170113_151404_zpsrm8m2nmh.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170111_180602_zpsefwwwkja.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170116_120302_zpshd76ftwj.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170116_120055_zps4tz8e85w.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170111_180813_zpse5ehe3kt_edit_1484115099667_zpswqsdp76i.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170117_144018_zpsy86w3qqv.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow Emma is sitting up already! These babies are getting so big, where does the time go :cloud9:


----------



## minties

She only sits slouched over for a few seconds at a time, she's still very immobile! She rolls both ways but that's about it . She doesn't even sit very well strapped into her highchair which is tricky as I wanna do baby led weaning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly was never very content in a high chair either. It does make things tricky!


----------



## dani_tinks




----------



## Lucasmum

Gorgeous babies :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170124_073624_468.jpg


----------



## CRWx

All the babies are absolutely gorgeous! Can't believe Juniper and Emma are so grown up already, gorgeous. Esme looks like butter wouldn't melt Dani and James always looks so cute with his cheeky little expressions! 

https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn198/crwxoxx/48B007BF-8393-4B9F-83C6-2B65F80ADAFF_zpskvbbiiim.jpg

Looking frankly absolutely disgusted by Upsy Daisy's antics.


----------



## minties

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170128_185055_zps0pynamyu.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170128_185114_zpsv6sybf28.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170128_185657_zpsddqdvpq0.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170128_190959_zpsxbwwowuc.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170125_175243_zpsnz3dffnp.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/IMG_20170125_175340_zpsttuxmblv.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute! I cannot believe she is 6 months old already!


----------



## karlilay

Poppy :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170201_132728.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Cute babies :) and toddlers! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170204_101642_395.jpg


----------



## CRWx

Ahhhh Karli, Poppy is so grown up and adorable! 

Bev James always looks so happy, such a sweetheart :cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love the pic of your 3 minties!


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170209_143057_048_1.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170211_085112_174.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170213_162158_631.jpg


----------



## minties

Awww James is so handsome. Love your avatar too!

This thread is in some severe need of revival. Here's our wee monster.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2460_1.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2465.jpg~original


----------



## Bevziibubble

Soo cute! Emma is growing up fast :cloud9:


----------



## AngelUK

Gosh how cute is Emma!? And her eyes are still blue! Adorable girlie!


----------



## donnarobinson

All the babies are so big now x


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/Mobile%20Uploads/4ECD3701-31A9-4F62-842A-394FD2989818.jpg
Cruz x


----------



## cupcake.

That feeling when you wake up from a great nap :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7245.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170318_145211_243.jpg


----------



## minties

AngelUK said:


> Gosh how cute is Emma!? And her eyes are still blue! Adorable girlie!

I know! I fully expected them to be brown by now. They do have some brownish colouring around the centre but it doesn't seem to be taking over.

Oh and thanks! She's such a sweetheart. Very easy going and friendly.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love this thread! They're all so adorable <3

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/2017_0319_02242100_zpshayrcyjg.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Aww sweet Juni! :) How are you all doing Angel?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good thank you! Waiting to find out where Micah will go to school in September. Juniper is crawling and cruising now, and she just learnt to clap so we get a round of applause for everything we do at the moment which is nice! :haha: 

How are you all? Are you in the new house yet?


----------



## AngelUK

Nope still an ongoing money-pit nightmare! :S

I hope Micah gets your first choice :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170325_091710.jpg


----------



## minties

Haven't seen Juniper in so long! She's so cute and blonde.

Bev, James has a fair amount of hair, also so cute and blonde!

Emma has been WIDE AWAKE today, only had ONE nap, she always has 3! She's finally getting her first tooth, and she rolls over in bed and rocks on all fours right away so can't seem to sleep. Here is food shopping, rocking, and munching a banana.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/17504275_10208858437522126_8247130703357167885_o.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/17553707_10208857642902261_4698743335764200170_n.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/17499178_10208858454602553_5588649739302849385_n.jpg~original


----------



## CRWx

Awww Emma is so cute! Can't get over how blue her eyes are :cloud9: super cute! Sophie looks so grown up, too. Bless her heart.


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170326_173857_579.jpg


----------



## embeth

Isabelle Getting ready for easter!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3422.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dani_tinks

They're all growing so quickly! Lovely photos

A recent one of Esme, she's good at the moody pose ;) (she is normally happy haha)


----------



## Bevziibubble

At the library 
 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170401_101244.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170403_130920.jpg


----------



## minties

Aww James is so big now! Is he lots of fun? I love that age. Your kids have lovely hair and smiles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes he is lots of fun. He loves to copy people and it's so cute :cloud9:


----------



## minties

I R crawling

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2457.jpg~original


I R super serious 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_2500.jpg~original


I R...getting brown eyes?

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_252234.jpg~original


----------



## CRWx

Emma's eyes still look super blue to me, minties! She is gorgeous :cloud9:

So clever too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Her eyes still look blue. Beautiful!


----------



## AngelUK

I cannot imagine that eyes that blue could still turn brown? And at that age? Either way she is adorable!


----------



## minties

They are definitely changing colour! Getting browner in the middle.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1578_1.jpg~original

She's into everything now, driving me bananas chasing her around the house, what with there being lego and small toys about. Just caught her bashing the (unplugged) vacuum and trying to climb on it, she can't pull to stand yet though I guess she's getting ready to try.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1608.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1604.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1579_1.jpg~original


----------



## cupcake.

We love bathtime &#128522;&#128522;

https://i63.tinypic.com/s5xzja.jpg


----------



## blablamana

So many adorable pictures! 

https://oi63.tinypic.com/k4h73s.jpg

I was stupid enough to think he'd just play with the slice of bread instead of stuffing his face with it:dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

So adorbs ladies :cloud9:


----------



## minties

I sewed some pants for Emma, they were so easy! I've never made pants before. 'Baby got back' free pattern I found online.

https://i64.tinypic.com/e7fddz.jpg

https://i66.tinypic.com/2e5mf07.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170502_170838_417.jpg


----------



## CRWx

I never know if I should post in this one or the toddler one, haha! 

https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn198/crwxoxx/6F40CDF2-9DF5-490F-8D41-D56C9D9853A9_zps6vmcwnfi.jpg


----------



## minties

CRW your picture isn't showing for me.

Aww James has a real cheeky wee face, he's a cutie pie.


----------



## CRWx

minties said:


> CRW your picture isn't showing for me.
> 
> Aww James has a real cheeky wee face, he's a cutie pie.

Oops! Fixed that :haha:


----------



## minties

Awww CRW, she is super super adorable!!


----------



## cupcake.

Awe those pants are so cute! 

We took pictures for her baptism invitations, they turned out so cute! 
https://i64.tinypic.com/oh7hxe.jpg

Also, i made that bow myself and am pretty proud :rofl:


----------



## karlilay

Poppy :)


----------



## minties

Emma is having lots of fun pulling to stand and cruising around lately.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1619.jpg~original


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170516_123109_906.jpg


----------



## cupcake.

Baby girl's 6 month photo! 

https://i68.tinypic.com/2ntkyyx.jpg

Also, this little butter ball is 22lbs and 28 inches long!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Oh my, look at those rolls!! Delicious! Emma is 10 months tomorrow and hasn't cracked 18lbs yet, and is about that long.


----------



## cupcake.

minties said:


> Oh my, look at those rolls!! Delicious! Emma is 10 months tomorrow and hasn't cracked 18lbs yet, and is about that long.

she's above 97th centile in both height and weight though far more for weight :rofl: I'm not sure who she gets it from


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170521_163943_630.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

All the babies are so big! X


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Arya-Rose

13lb 1oz, 12 weeks on wednesday :)


----------



## minties

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Who's ovaries just exploded?! MINE!


----------



## cupcake.

Oh my, what a precious little cutie! Such a pretty little girl &#128525;

And we have those jammies too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Adorable!


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170531_150820.jpg


----------



## minties

First day of winter today in New Zealand!

We went outside (it's gorgeous and sunny), she munched on grass and dirt (thinks she's a horse???) then came in to have a banana. 


https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1671_1.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1670.jpg~original


Haha dunno what is up with the face! She was rubbing the banana on herself and snorting.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1672.jpg~original

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_1675.jpg~original


----------



## minties

Playing outside with Sophie:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170617_125725.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170617_130512.jpg

Selling some old clothes that don't fit:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170616_093746.jpg

Asleep in the car after the school run:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170619_091411.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Minties she is a little sweetie! So cute! :D And I am amazed how much lighter skinned and eyed she is than her siblings!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute! I can't believe she's almost 11 months already!


----------



## minties

AngelUK said:


> Minties she is a little sweetie! So cute! :D And I am amazed how much lighter skinned and eyed she is than her siblings!

I know, we are too! I get sick of people asking me if she has a different dad, and my mother in law has some mild dementia so tells me every week how pale Emma is with a surprised tone, forgetting she's told me the same thing every week beforehand haha :wacko:. Emma has 3 very white grandparents, two with blue eyes and one with green, and one Maori grandfather who passed away last year, who was darker with brown eyes. My OH has heterochromia (green eyes with random golden brown blotches) so he's likely picked up a lot of his green eyed, pale mothers genes.

I love genetics and think they are really interesting. Sorry to harp on, I spend a lot of my time explaining that I didn't cheat on my OH to random people haha! This is me as a kid, my dad is blonde, my mum was as a toddler also.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/1898094_10201609138494181_1793740072_n_1.jpg~original


----------



## AngelofTroy

Emma is so adorable and so is little minties!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/2017_0616_02040100_zps529mikxb.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/2017_0616_01522500_zpsobmvzvun.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/2017_0610_19255400_zpsxsniiww2.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSCF2002_zps7iz9khmr.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSCF2145_zpsojnlupf2.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSCF2023_zpsqlhqqmdc.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, Juniper is one already. That's flown by! Happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## Cariad_x

Such adorable babies <3 

Well I guess I belong in here again haha. Introducing Baby Sophie who is now 2.5 weeks old. Past 2 weeks have flown by! 

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u500/olipots002/IMG_20170617_092029_755_zpsoppvm3hu.jpg

And a photo of by two beautiful children together <3

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u500/olipots002/IMG_20170611_061337_368_zpsupenemqz.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful! <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Time goes so fast all the babies are beautiful x


----------



## donnarobinson

Here is Cruz 17 months old x

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/Mobile%20Uploads/A78FF92B-F0A6-419F-A5F7-82F5DD9870A7.jpg


----------



## CRWx

Tiny Sophie :cloud9: gorgeous! 

Look how grown up Cruz is! He is beautiful. Here's Willow, I've been posting in the toddler thread but I'll post here too :haha: she's 15 months! 

https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn198/crwxoxx/0C659937-2E03-4895-834F-F986D2E83641_zpsjkdc57pa.jpg

https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn198/crwxoxx/FA936005-E631-4019-AC3C-0B04D689437C_zpss2wgy9ax.jpg


----------



## cupcake.

7 months 1 week and her first tiny tooth popped up today &#128522;


----------

